# Intraday trading practice/simulation



## hooikk (9 August 2010)

I'm trying to set up an environment where I can practice trading futures intraday (primarily the SPI  - but probably other asian time zone indices as well).  I work full time during the day, so I need to be able to practice outside of market hours.

I'm thinking it can be done with Amibroker  + IB data feed. Haven't tried it out yet, but I should be able to get Amibroker to step through bar by bar - and IB should be able to backfill at least a full trading day at tick/1 sec intervals. That ought to be enough for to to try develop an intraday trading system based on price/volume action.

Has anyone tried doing something similar, or know of other sims (using real data) that I can use.


----------

